# How many pills/supplements are you popping??



## lovelymissyoli (Mar 12, 2005)

These past few weeks I have been reading many posts regarding supplements for hair growth and I want to incorporate some new ones into my regimen. I’m currently taking 3 supplements: Biotin, Zinc, and a Multi vitamin. Will adding a Super B-Complex and Flaxseed Oil be too much?? 


_How many different types of pills/supplements are you ladies popping, and what are they?? Do they help you get a substantial amount of new growth each month, or are they for overall health?
_ _
ETA_: For those who take 2 or more supplements, how big/small are they? I have a problem swallowing pills so my supplements are smaller than the size of an M&M. Also, are there any supplements that you do/don't recommend because of side effects you recieved??​


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 12, 2005)

*I take a multi-vitamin (for overall health), NatureMade Super B-Complex (for hair and nail growth, thickness, & strength), and Cod Liver Oil capsules (for skin health).*


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Mar 12, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *I take a multi-vitamin (for overall health), NatureMade Super B-Complex (for hair and nail growth, thickness, & strength), and Cod Liver Oil capsules (for skin health).*



Now I know you really like that Super B-Complex from what I read in some of your posts. Has it aided in your hair growth, or do you contribute that to something else?


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 12, 2005)

lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> Now I know you really like that Super B-Complex from what I read in some of your posts. Has it aided in your hair growth, or do you contribute that to something else?


*I would say the Super B-Complex has definitely aided in my hair growth. I have a lot of new growth; it's hard to tell the length of my hair because of shrinkage and I'm transitioning, but it looks like I've gotten about 4 inches in 5 months!  *

*Edited to add: Allandra got me hooked onto this after telling how she grew her chin length hair to waist length in about 2-3 years!!! *


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Mar 12, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *I would say the Super B-Complex has definitely aided in my hair growth. I have a lot of new growth; it's hard to tell the length of my hair because of shrinkage and I'm transitioning, but it looks like I've gotten about 4 inches in 5 months!  *
> 
> *Edited to add: Allandra got me hooked onto this after telling how she grew her chin length hair to waist length in about 2-3 years!!! *



Okay I think I might go pick up some of this pills. What brand are you taking? I saw these at my local pharmacy. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 12, 2005)

*NatureMade... It's in a yellow and brown bottle. *


----------



## Jewell (Mar 12, 2005)

1. GNC Ultra Nourishair x1
2. Alfalfa 650mg x2
3. Folic Acid 1 mg x1 (initially prescibed by doc for anemia)
4. Brewer's Yeast x2
5. Centrum Multi x1
6. Flaxseed Oil x1
7. Super B Complex x1

I take these every day religiously in the above amounts.  I take half with breakfast or lunch, and the others at dinner.  I don't have any adverse effects...my hair, skin, nails are thriving better than ever.  My body feels great!


----------



## mswinni (Mar 12, 2005)

Centrum Chewable 1X
Biotin  1X
Flaxseed Oil 2X
Evening Primrose Oil 3-4X
Super B-Complex 1X
MSM  1-2X


I've been taking supplements about a month now and I have tons of new-growth.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Mar 12, 2005)

*I am currently taking GNC, Women's Ultra Mega multivitamins, Hair,skin and nails formula, Vitamin A 10,000 IU, Natural E 400 IU (Vitamin E), Vitamin C 2000mg, Zinc 50mg, Biotin 600mcg, Amino Acids formula and Multi-oil formula (omega-3,6 and 9 fatty acids (fish body oil, gelatin, glycerin, flaxseed oil, wheat germ oil, evening primrose oil, borage oil, black currant oil and carob extract).*


*So far so good. When my Hair, skin and nails formula is finished I will only be taking my Multivitamins along with extra vitamins (A, C (antioxidant), E), B- vitamin (Biotin), mineral (Zinc), protein (Amino acid) and EFA (Multi-oil formula).*


----------



## Nyambura (Mar 12, 2005)

When I first started on a vitamin regimen a few years ago, I ran it by my doctor. After discovering I was pregnant, I did it again with my obstetrician. Since everyone is different, reactions (positive/adverse) will be different. In my honest opinion, it is safer and better to find out what is doable for you specifically by running it by a health care practitioner; this is especially so since the FDA (which isn't 100%) does not regulate supplements...without standardization there's no way to accurately measure the consistency of results/effectiveness/strength of whatever is marketed...to say nothing of side effects...especially if one is taking other medications or has health problems. Not trying to be an alarmist and each LHCF member is free to do as (s)he wishes, but I thought I'd put it out there. 

To answer the thread question, right now I only take two supps.


----------



## CharUK (Mar 13, 2005)

I was taking msm, but was scared of an outbreak on my skin, so I stopped to be on the safe side.

I'm now just having:

Multi vitamins (which should take care of health, hair and skin)
And evening primrose (for my skin)

x


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 13, 2005)

I only take (2) Biotin with Silica for my hair.
For my skin I take (1) B5.
For general health, I take a chewable (1) multivitamin, (3) CLA, and (1) Fish oil or flaxseed oil.

So about 8 pills a day!


----------



## Dolapo (Mar 13, 2005)

I take GNC hair, skin and nails which contains biotin, silica, evening primrose oil, cod liver oil, and MSM. I stopped my biotin and oil capsules a few days ago but when people started commenting on the health of my hair and the fact that its at a state where it normally is at 3 months post relaxer (im 2 months post relaxer now), ive decided to get back on the vitamins i stopped taking. I used to take 5000mcg biotin but i think what im taking now is 2500mcg.


----------



## northernbelle (Mar 13, 2005)

I currently ingest GNC Ultra Mega Woman with Iron, 2 per day, and the Country Life 1000 mg Ester-C, one per day.  So, that is a total of 3.

I am contemplating a hair, skin and nail vitamin manufactured by Solgar, which would raise me to a total intake of 4-5 vitamin pills per day.

northernbelle


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Mar 13, 2005)

- Multivitamin (centrum)
-Biotin
-B-complex
-Cod liver oil w/ evening primrose


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Mar 13, 2005)

Check my signature for what I'm currently taking. I used to take more, but have decided that I need to chill a bit. So I've gone from taking the flaxseed oil pills to eating two table spoons of flaxseed oil twice daily. I've also decided that I don't need to continue taking a prenatal since 1) I've never been pregnant 2) I take a GNC Ultranourishair & a multi vitamin. Then I cut out the second vitamin E pill because I already take one and why do I need to take another? Plus, I was mainly taking it for my skin and now I have a bunch of toher vitamins that should be working to clear my skin up.


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Mar 13, 2005)

I pop about 4:
Multi
Iron
Biotin
MSM


The first is for health reason and the last is for the hair only.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 13, 2005)

Two for me:

1. super b-complex
2. msm


----------



## Puddles (Mar 13, 2005)

[size=+1]I use to take all the stuff for hair....but my skin didn't like it. Now I just take supplements for overall health. My skin has improved and my hair has flourished. This is what I take daily.

1. Green SuperFood powder mixed w/ protein shake
2. Omega 3/6/9 oil pills (2)
3. Milk Thistle (1)

***Green SuperFood contains

Wheat grass, Alfalfa powder, kelp, Spirulina, Cracked-Cell Chlorella, Brocoli powder, Spinach powder, Flax seed powder, & more.[/size]


----------



## simcha (Mar 13, 2005)

I take two:

1)  New Chapter Hair and Skin Nutrients
2)  Spiru-tein Soy Shake with Silk Soy Milk

Because I had fibroids my doctor (she is also a natural healer) wants me to take in addition:

1)  Calcium and Magnesium
2)  Fish oil (wild not farm bred)
3)  Crushed Flaxseed


I did take them for a while but it was just too many pills for me to deal with.  I think though I'll give it another try.


----------



## Tene (Mar 13, 2005)

It's in my siggy.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Mar 14, 2005)

Puddles said:
			
		

> [size=+1]I use to take all the stuff for hair....but my skin didn't like it. Now I just take supplements for overall health. My skin has improved and my hair has flourished. This is what I take daily.
> 
> 1. Green SuperFood powder mixed w/ protein shake
> 2. Omega 3/6/9 oil pills (2)
> ...



Wow, I've never heard of this stuff. How many inches do you get each month?


----------



## juju (Mar 14, 2005)

1 x 300mcg biotin

1x vit E


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Mar 14, 2005)

Not taking any. I hate pills!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Mar 14, 2005)

I recently started taking HF 37 vitamins, which is a total of 8 pills per day.  I am also incorporating some of the vitamins I used to take before HF 37 like MSM, and biotin.  I'm also going to get that Naturemade Super B complex.  That stuff sounds great!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 14, 2005)

I've been taking my vitamins since January 1. I've noticed my new growth since February is MUCH softer and silky.

Country Life: Maxi Hair, 2 Tablets
Puritan Price Biotin: 5 mg, 3 Tablets
Vitamin E: 2 Gel Caps
Kal Silica: 1 Tablet 
Natures Plus Hema-Plex Iron: 1 Tablet
Evening Primrose Oil: 2 Gel Caps
L-Cysteine: 2
Nature Made Super B Complex: 2
MSM & Vitamin C Powder: 6 mg 

Natures Plus Hema-PlexIngredients:  I chose this brand because it contains the following nutrients: Vitamin C, Pantothentic Acid, L-Cysteine, Silica, Chlorophyll, spinach, broccoli, shatter cell wall Chlorella, Spirulina and Barely grass juice (among many others). The content of iron is in the quantity of 85 MG per tablet.


----------



## BronzedGoddess (Mar 14, 2005)

7
Multi-vitamin
sublingual b-12
folic acid
cla
biotin
whey protein
flaxseed oil


----------



## katie (Mar 14, 2005)

I only take GNC HSN for now.I usually take 1 vit at a time


----------



## Divastate (Mar 14, 2005)

1 prenatal
2 evening primrose
2 women's total efa
2 MSM

I ran out of biotin but plan to purchase more freeda biotin soon.


----------



## Puddles (Mar 14, 2005)

lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never heard of this stuff. How many inches do you get each month?



[size=+1]I just retouched in Feb. I have 1/2 inch of new growth as of today. I usually get 1/2 to 3/4.....the majority is 1/2.

The Vitamin Shoppe has all kind of Super Greens supplements.[/size]


----------



## vikkisecret (Mar 14, 2005)

Right now I am taking Puritan Pride Supplements.
Biotin 1000mcg
MSM 500mcg
B-100's 
I was also taking Nature Valley biotin(1000mcg) but ran out recently.

Puritan Pride is having a sale and I will be purchasing the:
-Biotin 5000mcg
-Super B Complex
-MSM 500mcg (They make you breakout I heard so I'm scurred to get a higher dosage) 
-Whey Protein mix
-I also want to try the hair,skin and nails vits from GNC or the Hair Nourisher
Hopefully I will see way more growth in shorter amounts of time!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Puddles said:
			
		

> [size=+1]1. Green SuperFood powder mixed w/ protein shake
> 
> ***Green SuperFood contains
> 
> Wheat grass, Alfalfa powder, kelp, Spirulina, Cracked-Cell Chlorella, Brocoli powder, Spinach powder, Flax seed powder, & more.[/size]



I take a green superfood powder also and mix it with blueberry green tea.  I also add ground flax seed to one meal each day.  

Other than that, ~ six per day:
1.  Advanced Nutritional System multivitamin (Rainbow Light)
2.  Garlic
3.  Fish oil
4.  B vitamins
5.  Papaya enzymes
6.  Biotin


----------



## senimoni (Mar 16, 2005)

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> Right now I am taking Puritan Pride Supplements.
> Biotin 1000mcg
> MSM 500mcg
> B-100's
> ...




I thought it was high levels of Biotin that made you break out, not MSM??


----------



## SandySea (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm not currently taking any supplements.  I just haven't wanted to cough up the money for them.  When I was using them (Centrum Performance and Biotin) I didn't notice any change in my hair.  But I should start taking them to supplement my less than nutritious diet.


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Mar 16, 2005)

I am taking enough to have the FDA come knocking on my door or enough to consider myself a pharmacy (at least thats what mama says)

MSM
Biotin w/ silica
Silica
Codliver/Flaxseed Oil
Exotic Allure
Panathonic Acid
Multi Vitamin
Evening Primrose Oil

Once Exotic Allure runs out I plan to replace it and try Hair Enegizer Vitamin. I have ordered PP's Super Hair, Skin, & Nails and I am thinking of adding PP's chewable protein tablets.

P.S. I have also started Parastroy to clean out my system.


----------



## KAddy (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm only taking one multivitamin


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm not taking any and I think I need to get on it!


----------



## Dannygirl (Oct 28, 2006)

umm 10 bottles as of the moment.. hoping to drop to 5-7  bottles..


----------



## firecracker (Oct 28, 2006)

I take one supplement for body, hair, skin and nails by Nutra Choice.  I know its working because my nails are hard and healthy and my skin is doing much better. The hair is growing as it usually does.


----------



## Verseau_bleu (Oct 28, 2006)

I currently taking
multi
potassium( I need extra potassium)

and I just started using MSM and Biotin on top of those.


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 28, 2006)

I have been taking a daily vitamin and vitamin c for a while, but I don't use that for my hair.  I have been taking MSM for about 8 months, but I switched to MSM crystals.  

I also added Lysine for the amino acid factor.  No real reason why i picked that one, though.  The bottle saids that Lysine supports Collagen mantainenance so I thought it might with my skin, too.

So I will say 2.

I did not really notice any faster/thicker growth until I switched to the MSM crystals and added the Lysine. 

My hair has been growing faster and people have actually noticed.

But, I am not quick to attribute the faster growth to the supplements totally.  I also started using Qhemets Herbs and Sulfur on my scalp a couple times a week.  It could be from that.  I am not sure.


----------



## Mom23 (Oct 28, 2006)

I take GNC Hair, skin, and Nails. Super B-Complex and Flaxseed Oil


----------



## CAPlush (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm taking 3 now: MSM, biotin, and a multi (vitamin shoppe's women's formula).


----------



## vickyd (Oct 28, 2006)

I just started taking two supplements this past week:

(1) a multivitamin that does not contain iron [Life Force Multiple - 2 tablets a day] 

(2) HSN-W - hair skin & nails - (they suggest three capsules twice a day -- I have only been taking three capsules a day) [Nature's Sunshine]

I am not a pill taker usually, but I thought I would try these for my general health and to see if they help with hair health and growth.


----------



## Tee (Oct 28, 2006)

too many!  I am just glad I am in the majority on this poll.  lol


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 28, 2006)

I started out taking

biotin 1mg 3 times a day
silica 3times a day
Hair skin nails 3 times a day
This combo works great for me!! then I switched HSN to Prenatal.  The growth rate is defintely not the same so I am going back to Hair Skin and Nails with silica/biotin.  My nails growing my hair on my head and every where else!   (like my chin) 

I just got keep my eye on things!! so to answer the question 3 a day 3times a day with my meals.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just two right now


----------



## Dannygirl (Oct 28, 2006)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> Just two right now


 

i love be loving your pics girl they are soo cute


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 28, 2006)

Dannygirl said:
			
		

> i love be loving your pics girl they are soo cute



Thanks Dannygirl!


----------



## frankie (Oct 29, 2006)

4 once a day with breakfast or lunch + MSM powder (when I feel like it)

-Multi Vit for Women 
-Evening Primrose Oil 1000mg
-Super Biotin 5000mcg
-Flax, Fish & Borage Oils 400mg of each

ETA: My eyebrows have filled in...they are sooo thin naturally(now I don't feel the need to fill them in ever), and my eyelashes have gotten longer...the hair on my head is doing well too!


----------



## BronzyBella (Oct 29, 2006)

I try to keep it simple, and take three... a women's mulivitamin, B-12 (which is also supposed to help me with my mood/anxiety) and vitamin E.  

I was thinking about getting flaxseed oil capluts, but would rather buy actual flaxseed (to sprinkle on my salads or toss on cereal).


----------



## locoabouthair (Oct 29, 2006)

I take:

trader jors wmens formuls- muiltvitamin and mineral for hair skin and nails 3X DAILY

trader joes MSM 1000 mg 3x daily

evening primrose 3x daily

flaxseed capsules 1000 1x daily

falxseed in liquid form 1 tablespoon at nite


*when my flaxseed caps are gone , I will probably just use the liquid


----------



## angellazette (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm currently taking flax seed oil, and silica.  I also just started taking a mix that contains powdered kelp, spirulina, flax seeds, alfalfa grass juice, oat grass juice, etc.  I'm thinking about dumping the flax oil and just get flax seed instead to sprinkle over food.


----------



## Africana in Alberta (Dec 5, 2006)

Biotin (2)
Evening Primrose (4)
MultiVitamin (2) 
Iron (2)
Glucomannan (3)


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 5, 2006)

I take 4 supplements but in 8 caplets.
1 Multivitamin
1 1000mg biotin
2 500 mg MSM
3 500mg Silica


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 5, 2006)

I take two:  (1) prenatal and (1) expecta omega 3


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 5, 2006)

none whatsoever


----------



## pistachio (Dec 5, 2006)

I voted "just one", cuz' I'm taking silica gel daily(1 tbp.=420 mg).  I'm thinking of buying some Viviscal soon.


----------



## oduwu (Dec 5, 2006)

I stick to just 1, my multi-vitamin  If I try to take any more than 1, I won't do it on a consistent basis.


----------



## danimani (Mar 27, 2007)

ShaniKeys said:
			
		

> none whatsoever



Ditto this!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 27, 2007)

I often think I'm taking too much, but you know Vitamin C really helps to break down the nutrients in the vitamins. My mother swears by this very inexpensive multivitamin called VitaSmart. You can get this multi from Walmart, Walgreens and I believe Rite-Aid. She said that it will give you twice the daily recommended allowance as most multis, including the one I take now from GNC called Ultra Mega ACTIVE. I workout and run a lot, to it's good to keep up with replenishing nutrients.

Here's what I take:

GNC Ultra Mega Multivitamin ACTIVE
GNC Biotin
Nature's Way MSM with Sulfur
Emu Oil Capsules with EFA's
Pantothenic Acid
Vitamin C
Yerba Mate Fiber capsules


----------



## Str8~Curly (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi!

I take alive whole food energizer as my multi b/c some studies suggest that synthetic vitamins may be overall harmful to your health and this is where I get the majority of my supplemental nutrients.
However, I have just started taking Rexall Biotin 5000 mcgs. I am going to start taking MSM (NSI brand) and I currently take futuerbiotics silica but am switching back to the GNC brand. The futurebiotics brand does not indicate how much silica is in the horsetail. 
I take efa's (I am going to try country life omega 3 6 9). 
Lastly, I take the GNC brand calcium with magnesium and vitamin D but I am going to try the country life brand. 
HTH


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Mar 28, 2007)

I take the following:

2000-3000 mg MSM (crystals/powder form; I take mine mixed with lemon water & stevia sweetener first thing each morning)

1 Multivitamin - currently taking Source of Life Liquid, but I will be taking Country Life "Maxine" (1 tablet daily) once I'm finished with the liquid

1 Puritan's Pride Cal/Mag/Zinc supplement 

1 tablet NOW Spirulina

2 capsules flaxseed oil 

1 capsule Puritan's Pride Super Biotin (5000 mcg) 


Sounds like a lot, but it's really easy for me to stick to this plan.  I take most of my vitamins in the morning, but I take the flaxseed twice per day (once in the morning, once at dinner) and the biotin right after dinner.


----------



## Britt (Mar 28, 2007)

_I take : _

_Multi Vitamin _
_Puritan Pride 5 mg biotin _
_A tablespoon of MSM at night.. _
_This plan is very easy for me..._


----------



## deejoy (Apr 24, 2007)

multi
l cysteine
biotin
iron
super b complex
perfect food
spirulina
ultra hair thick shake

I feel like a crackhead.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 25, 2007)

viviscal
biotin
msm
vit c
mulit
saw palmetto


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 25, 2007)

Prenatals
Silica
GNC Ultranourish Hair & Nails
Flaxseed Oil
Grapeseed Extract
B-50 Complex
Fenugreek


----------



## imstush (Apr 25, 2007)

I am currently taking a multivitamin, Flaxseed oil (not the pills  ), Scotts Emulsion and MSM.


----------



## InsatiableMe (Apr 25, 2007)

Biotin - 10 mg (2 pills)
MSM - 1000 mg (1 pill)
Horsetail - 1000 - 1500 mg (2-3 pills)
GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails - 2 pills
Centrum Daily Multi-Vitamin - 1 pill

So that's 8 or 9 pills a day.  Most of the pills are kinda large, but luckily I have no problem throwing like 4 of them back at a time ... I think I was a junkie in another life.


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 25, 2007)

I take a One A Day Women's and Flaxseed Oil (1000mg) pill every day for overall health.  Don't really know if it helps with hair growth, but if it does I'll take it!


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 25, 2007)

1. Women's One A Day multivitamin
2. Biotin
3. Silica
4. Zinc
5. Flaxseed Oil


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 25, 2007)

1. Women's One A Day multivitamin
2. Biotin
3. b-50 complex
4. Evening Primrose Oil
5. Flaxseed Oil

 I wanted to add more, but I think this is enough


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm taking 
Silica
MSM 500mcg
Biotin 10mg
Flaxseed Oil 1 Tbsp.
Super B-50 Complex

I used to take just biotin and flaxseed oil late '06 but fell off that regimen cuz I got lazy. But this time I'm on it for good. It's only been two days and I knew this would happen but I have to pee like every 3 hours it seems. LOL I think its a mixture of all the water im drinking with it. I hope to see and post some results after I take my braids out in June. I can already feel my edges filling in nicely. I think with all these vitamins plus my giovanni direct leave-in. The new growth will come in nice and soft, not crunchy and dry.


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 25, 2007)

I pop 8 daily.  

Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex (2)
Puritan's Pride N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC) (600 mg)
Puritan's Pride Super Biotin (10 mg) 
Puritan's Pride Silica (500 mg Horsetail)
Puritan's Pride B-100 Complex (Ultra B-Complex) (1)
One A Day for Women (Multivitamin)


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 25, 2007)

Puritan's Pride Super Biotin 
Silica jel
multiple vit 
Biotin
Flaxseed oil

__________________


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 29, 2007)

1 - VS biotin (5 mg) per day.  I really need a good whole food multi, but man I hate taking pills.  I gotta get on the ball here.erplexed


----------



## gharp001 (Apr 29, 2007)

1. Centrum
2. Natrol Skin-Hair-Nail
3. Spectrum Flaxseed Oil
4. Evening Primrose Oil


----------



## LaReyna756 (May 14, 2007)

I take a total of 7:

Women's Mega Multi (Iron-free) (Vitamin World)- 2
Biotin (Vitamin World)- 1
MSM (Vitamin World)- 2
Bone Care (a calcium complex) (Vitamin World)- 2

My physician just suggested that I add additional vitamin E and B6 (I'll probably add a B complex).  So I will be up to 9.


----------



## bablou00 (May 15, 2007)

I take 12 vitamins a day. Its this product called Advocare which is geared more towards helping w/ appetite control and energy but it has all the vitamins and minerals in it for hair growth so I just stick to that.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 15, 2007)

I take 5 supplements daily. 

MSM
Super B-complex
Biotin
Multivitamin
Viviscal


----------



## tia123 (May 15, 2007)

I'm currently taking:
*2 Tablespoons of VM-100 liquid multivitamin
Iron- prescribed by my doctor (1) 65 mg tablet per day
B-Complex (1)  Nature Made
Vitamin E 400 mg (1) Nature Made
Vitamin C 500 mg (1) Nature Made
Calcium 500 mg (1) Nature Made
Vitamin D 200 mg (1) Nature made
CQ-10 (1) 100 mg
Folic Acid (1) 400 mg Nature Made*
*GNC Ultra Nourish Hair (2)
*Magnesium (1)
*Selenium  (1) 
*Fish Oil  (1) Nature Made 1200 mg
*3-6-9 Oil Complex (2)
*MSM powder (1/4 to 1/2 tsp. in liquid per day) Vitamin Shoppe brand
*Biotin (3) Vitamin Shoppe 5 mg 
*L-Cystine 500 mg (2) Vitamin Shoppe
*L-Methionine 500 mg (1) Vitamin Shoppe

Everything in *bold* I take for overall well being. 
Everything marked by an asterisk was only recently added in the last 6 to 8 months because my body was wrecked by low blood iron, and I lost nearly all of my hair.


----------



## Ennyaa (May 15, 2007)

*Uhhh... Alot    Check out my siggy for the list.  Honestly I think I should cut back but my hair grew best when I was taking this stuff religiously so I guess I'm just afraid to stop taking anything.  *

*Luckily I have no problem swallowing big/several pills or I'd be in some serious trouble.

ETA: And here's the scary thing... After reading through this thread I'm thinking I want to add Silica, B-Complex and Vit C to the mix!   

I must be out of my rabbit-a** mind! *


----------



## Bellavita6 (May 19, 2007)

Just one...Flaxseed oil.


----------



## meaganita (May 27, 2007)

I'm taking 6 supplements  :

Puritan's Pride Super Biotin 5000mg
Sundown High Potency B&C Complex 
Shen Min Hair, Skin, & Nails
Shen Min Hair Nutrient
Bamboo Silica
MSM 1000mg


----------



## JLove74 (May 27, 2007)

I was poppin about 10 pills daily.  Until.............................. I noticed I was gaining weight.  I stopped and my weight is back to normal.  Now I only take a mulitvitamin and flaxseed.


----------



## The Girl (May 27, 2007)

Liquid multivitamin and powder msm.  Was taking biotin then switched to msm.


----------



## aziza (May 27, 2007)

I am currently taking HF37:
2 step one daily
6 step two daily
2 Herbal booster daily
2 biotin (500 mcg)


----------



## HoneyDew (May 27, 2007)

I don't take anything right now.  I may start taking my daily vitamin again soon.  Right now, I'm chillin' and just using good food for my vitamin and minerals.


----------



## Halana Malie (May 27, 2007)

Just one.

Nature Made Super B-Complex


----------



## Lavendar (May 28, 2007)

Multivitamin- one capful mixed with water once a day
Biotin - 5 mg 1/day
MSM 1000 mg - powder - just started this about 2.5 weeks ago, so far so good


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm currently taking 7.


----------



## lisana (Jul 21, 2007)

3: Biotin, MSM and B-Complex but I need to add Fish oil and a Multi


----------



## hothair (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmm- where to begin, Biotin, Flaxseed Oil, MSM, Viviscal, B-complex, Acerola C and Horsetail.  Ok this isn't as bad as I thought


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am only taking a Multi every day, GNC Hair Nourish every now and then, and Iron Tabs once a week. I was taking a LOAD of vits until I got a clot in my leg! My Dr told me that the supplements were making my blood too too rich (if that makes any sense). So, i calmed down tremendously didnt want anything else to interrupt my normalities.


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, blood clots!    That's scary...maybe I need to back off of some of supplements I'm taking.


----------



## deejoy (Jul 24, 2007)

I narrowed it down to 1. It has all the vitamins I was taking seperately in one.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm currently taking Flaxseed Oil and Evening Primrose Oil.  My nails are much stronger and longer than usual...I wonder if it's having this effect on my hair...They also keep me fro having to grease my scalp every 3 days like I did before LHCF.  I also take Vitamin E and zinc.  Biotin and MSM did NOT agree with my body


----------



## gone_fishing (Jul 24, 2007)

I take:

Zinc
Vitamin C
Viactiv chocolate chew (the most enjoyable of them)
Acidophilus
L-Glutamin
L-Carnitine (Fumarate NOT ACETYL)
Vitamin B. Complex (the least enjoyable of them all)
Occasionally Chromium Picolinate but not very often as my pharmacist frowns on them.
Fish Oil
Biotin
BTW. I ran these all by my doctor but most importantly I ran them by my pharmacist as well. They know WAY more about medicine than doctors do to be honest and they can tell you if there are any side affects or weird reactions better than doctors do.

Luckily I have a pharmacist friend who is just a phone call away. 

I get them from http://www.europasports.com


----------



## MsAngie (Jul 24, 2007)

I take 4+...UltraNourishHair, biotin, B-complex with Vitamins C, a multivitamin, and flaxseed oil. Whew, that's a lot seeing it typed out.


----------



## Creatividual (Jul 24, 2007)

I only take one right now which is Silica but after reading some of the other posts, I want to try that Super B complex!


----------



## bellydancer (Jul 24, 2007)

I only take one right now. It's Rainbow Light Prenatal One at Target. It has extra iron and digestive enzymes in it. It's one of the best vitamins I've ever taken.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 24, 2007)

*That's funny. This post actually got me counting how many pills I take and it more than 4!!!!! That's crazy.  It doesnt even feel like it because I take them at different times while I'm busy with work or other things.*


----------



## nisha2004 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## tniccoleh (Jul 25, 2007)

I only take 2...however none are for hair growth. I take a flinstone muti )) and an energy pill whenever I want to boost a workout.


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 25, 2007)

deejoy said:


> I narrowed it down to 1. It has all the vitamins I was taking seperately in one.



What vitamin are you taking that has everything in it?


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 25, 2007)

JLove74 said:


> I was poppin about 10 pills daily.  Until.............................. I noticed I was gaining weight.  I stopped and my weight is back to normal.  Now I only take a mulitvitamin and flaxseed.




I'm noticing the weight gain as well!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's my list!
-Biotin (2)
-MSM (2)
-Flaxseed Oil (1)
-B-Complex (1)
-Spirulina (1)
-Chlorella (1)
-PreNatal (1)

I am taking them religiously, half in the afternoon and half in the evening.  I try not to take them in public...don't want anyone thinking I got somethingerplexed


----------



## nicki6 (Sep 1, 2007)

Let's see:scratchch

4 flaxseed oil pills
2 Futurebiotics Hair, Skin, and Nails
1 olive leaf extract 

I only have about 3 days of the flax pills left, then I'll go back to taking 1 tablespoon of Flax oil daily. I get better results with the liquid


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 1, 2007)

I've narrowed it down to 2 pills:

(1) multivitamin
(1) HSN vitamin

I may add a b50 complex vitamin......


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 1, 2007)

ABC Multivitamin--For overall health, has 2mg silica too

Ultranourish nails--For hair, i like the MSM, Biotin, Amino acids, vitamin b's and silica 

MSM--I wanted more than what Ultranouish has in it, i love it for hair texture, skin, and cramps & more regular periods

Flaxseed oil--For my dry skin and scalp 

Calcium--I just think its important

Chlorophyll---Blood and internal deoderent 

Im thinking of shortening it to 3
1. Green Source--has lots of greens to replace chlorophyll, complete multivitamin, has 200 or 300mg of oils 

2. Ultranourish ( just might use this for all my MSM) 

3. Calcium


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 1, 2007)

Just a multi and Hair Skin and Nails supplement. Planning on adding some more though. Maybe some Omega 3s...


----------



## dillard (Sep 1, 2007)

I take 4:

*flaxseed/omega 3,6,9 oil blend* for general health
*multi-vitamin* for general health
*Biotin* for hair
*B50 complex* for hair


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Sep 1, 2007)

I am taking a One a Day Multivitamin, that incorporates Silica, biotin and flaxseed.


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 2, 2007)

^^^^Which one is that with the silica, biotin & flaxseed, i went searching for it on their website but didnt find it.


----------



## madamone (Sep 2, 2007)

Currently:

Naturemade Multi for Her w/Calcium and Iron x1
Naturemade Flaxseed Oil x 4
Life Fitness Hair, Skin and Nails x 3

Got my eye on Trader Joe's MSM and Nioxin...don't know if I want to add more pills!! This could get to be as bad as my conditoner addiction.


----------



## BEAUTIFULBLACKHAIR (Sep 2, 2007)

I am taking:


1.Multivitamin-1x
2.Life Fitness(Hair,Skin,and Nails)-2-3x
3.Flaxseed Oil-1x


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 2, 2007)

I take a multivitamin and plan to start taking biotin again.


----------



## loved (Sep 2, 2007)

WalMart's One Source Hair Skin and Nails vitamin - 2x day - contains biotin, msm, gelatin

Prenatal
Nature's Made Multi

I use the prenatal or the multi when I run out of the hair vitamin.

Iron about 5xs week.

Calcium 1x week.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a list:

2) Flaxseed pills
2) MSM 500 mg (ea)
1) Vitamin D 500mg
2) Vitamin E 400 mg (ea)
1) Biotin 5000 mcg
2) Vitamin C 500 mg (ea)
1) Multi-vitamin

I usually take this every other day.


----------



## Alpha Female (Sep 26, 2007)

Nioxin multi-vitamin
One-A-Day multi-vitamin
Calcium
Evening Primrose
Flaxseed
Omega 3, 6, & 9
MSM
L-Cystine
Before taking both multi-vitamins, I checked on the maximum recommended allowances for the vitamins & minerals to make sure I was not exceeding, and I'm not.  Getting good growth with this 'pill regimen!'


----------



## Alpha Female (Sep 26, 2007)

Oops, forgot the all important Biotin!


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 26, 2007)

None, I prefer to get my vitamins from food..


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Sep 26, 2007)

Viviscal
Biotin
Nioxin
Nexxus Vitatress


----------



## kbfluff (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow let's see...i'm taking

Alfalfa
Amino acids
L-cysteine
Silica
msm
Spirulina
Rite aid hair pill
I dump them all in my fruit smoothie bland and drink up everyday. 
Yes, I have noticed a difference in my hair. The results seem to be NG that laughs in the face of my flat iron, but bows down to my "just for me" relaxer.


----------



## KatKronicles (Sep 26, 2007)

1 multi vitamin
2 noni pills 
3 msm pills
1 tsp flax seed oil


----------



## angelface981 (Dec 19, 2007)

Im so pathetic! Only a flintstone vitamin right now, but ill pull up my socks in the new year!


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 19, 2007)

Now I take
B-100
Flaxseed oil capsules
HSN w/ 1000mg Biotin
Working well so far. My hair has thickened up even more.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 19, 2007)

I take:

Centrum Multi (Though I'm switching to GNC multi once these are done)
Flaxseed Oil (2)
Fish Oil (2)
Biotin 5000mcg
Vitamin C
B-complex (Super potency)


I stopped taking the flaxseed oil and fish oil for around 2 weeks because I think one of them were causing digestive issues.  Oddly enough, out of nowhere I began to experience real dry scalp.  THis is an issue that I've dealt with in the past but it hasn't been an issue recently.  I suppose it could be due to the change in weather too.  I don't know but I just started taking them again yesterday.


----------



## glam- (Dec 19, 2007)

Country Life Maxi Hair Vitamin
Flaxseed Oil
Iron (I'm Anemic)
Kelp (I have an underactive thyroid)

_Sometimes I take a B-Complex supplement too, but when I run out, I don't think I'll buy more since the Hair Vits have lots of B-vitamins in them._


----------



## ttlayli (Dec 19, 2007)

1 Tbsp Flax-Seed oil
1 GNC Multi-Vit
3000mg MSM
5000mg Biotin
B-Complex 50

I BETTER GET SOME GROWTH OR ELSE!!! GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 19, 2007)

Misseyl said:


> None, I prefer to get my vitamins from food..


same here...............


----------



## Queen V (Dec 19, 2007)

Only one; I'm currently taking Natrol's Hair, Skin, and Nails formula.


----------



## tallnomad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Ladies,

I just wanted to share this information with you.  Hairgasm, a former member here who had tremendous growth with MSM sent me an email yesterday.  I take a million pills, but this new product that she mentioned contains everything I take plus way more.

From Hairgasm:

I've been taking THE most incredible liquid multivitamin on earth.  Pana C-315 is ORGANIC, and even contains OXYGEN!  My entire body, from head to toe, felt like Rip van Winkle waking up from his slumber after taking this stuff for a few days.

Pana C-315 does it all - it even detoxifies and contains a nice range of probiotics!  Oh, and you know it has MSM in it, too.  It even contains organic Lithium in trace amounts, as well as Omega 3s.  My mood is excellent and stable and I have so much energy (from the oxygen?) I'm dancing around my house to Beyonce songs.

You might want to get the girls at LHCF hip to this.  It contains EVERYTHING (and I mean, everything!).  Whatever nutrient you can imagine, it contains it.  It a little cheaper at other places online if you search online, but to me, $50 a month is nothing for a liquid, highly absorbable multinutrient complex that does it all.  I end up spending MORE than that buying separate bottles of stuff.

You won't believe all of the organic ingredients this stuff has - 315 of them!  If those girls on LHCF think they're doing something by taking all those vitamin pills, they're gonna slap their mama if they try this.  Girl, look at this entire page: http://www.panacea4u.com/productingredients.htm


----------



## nappity (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't take any at the moment but as part of my new years resolution Imma finish this industrial size bottle of MSM . I was taking 3000mgs a day which will be two tablets when I start again. I bought liquid MSM for my  fortified Deep conditioners that I already add Jojoba or Olive oil to with the requisite Tablespoon of honey.


----------



## crumbling_images (Dec 20, 2007)

I had good results combining the Treasured Locks H2G Hair Growth Vitamins and the Gueye Hair Growth Vitamins. Since, I'm on a 'whole foods' route, after my TL & Gueye stocks are gone I will stick completely with whole food vitamin supplements...which are supposed to provide you with all the nutrients needed for healthy skin and hair. As of right now, in addition to my TL & Gueye, I'm also taking the following whole food supplements:

Garden of Life Primal Defense (benefical bacteria or probiotics)
Garden of Life Living Multi
Garden of Life Perfect Food
New Chapter Berry Green (powdered formula that I mix with OJ)

I'm rarely sick and I'm generally pretty healthy. When you're healthy on the inside it's bound to show on the outside.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Dec 25, 2007)

i take two at the moment, a multi vitamin with iron and a b complex which has biotin

i may change to a multi which has some type of oil like flaxseed


----------



## favorc (Dec 26, 2007)

I take 13 vits a day.

multi vit-2
grapeseed-2
skin eternal-2
alpha lopic-1
co-q10-1
future biotics-3
msm-2

I take them for overall health, but mostly to keep my skin in shape and to keep my hair up amd my nails. jsut make sure if u take a lot of vits u r not taking a lot of vit A.

it doesn't help either that I work in a vit shop.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 30, 2007)

Way more than 4  

Currently:

GNC Ultra Mega Veggie (x1)
Country Life Maxi-hair (x2)
Flaxeed Oil 1000mg (x2)
Country Life Biotin 5mg (x1)
Vitamin Shoppe Biotin 1mg (x1) *will +1 next wk*
Solaray Bamboo 300mg (x1)
Vitamin Shoppe MSM 1000mg (x2) *to replace wal-mart brand*
Vitamin Shoppe Spirulina 500mg (x1) *starting next wk*


My body's happy with this, so I don't mind  I have long nails I've never seen without help from gel or acrylic, my skin is butter soft and smooth, and my hair's strength has completely transformed. A few months ago I had to change from a mild relaxer to a regular 

Thinking a/b adding in a borage or EPO capsule in there somewhere, but that'll be in a few months...


----------



## Be Positive (Dec 30, 2007)

None.  I am taking Sotret (the generic form of Accutane) which has a very high dosage of vitamin A so no supplements or alcohol for me for the next 90 days.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I am only taking GNC HSN Vits and when 2008 comes around I will be stepping up my game to like 4+


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 30, 2007)

Multivitamin
Biotin (5k)
L-Lysine (1k)
Folic (1600)

Drink a protein shake in the AM


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 20, 2008)

In the AM I take a B complex and 3 flaxseed.
Before bed I take MSM and Iron. 
After reading a post on how to alleviate acne when taking biotin I am going to take a small dose in the AM with the B complex and flaxseed. 

Might even add a multi-vit...and take it at lunchtime....dang I really want some hair....


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's my vitamins, I think by taking them faithfully it has comtribute to the health of my hair and a lil boost in my growth. 

1. Multi Vitamin (1x)
2. Aloe Vera Capsules (2x)
3. B50 Complex (1x)
4. Biotin 5mg (1x) and no skin problems
5. Flax Oil (2x) 

I bought sea kelp although I haven't started taking them yet, heard alot of good things about it, just wondering how much can be consumed in a day, my multi vitamins already contain 150mcg of iodine, and the sea kelp has the same amount, wondering if a total of 300mcg of iodine is to much. If anyone has any info on it, plz let me know, thx.


----------



## septemberbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

I started taking supplements about a week ago for hair, thyroid support and overall health (skin, nails, bones & heart):

1. Nature Made Super B-Complex w/Vitamin C
2. Nature Made Flaxseed Oil (1000 mg) 
3. Nature Made Fish Oil (1200 mg)
4. Nature Made Vitamin E (400 I.U.)
5. Nature Made Calcium plus Vitamin D & K (750 mg)
6. Nature Made Vitamin D (1000 I.U.)


----------



## anon123 (Jan 27, 2008)

There's no poll option for 0.  I'm not popping anything.  But I keep meaning to just buy a multivitamin for my overall health, but I always forget to do it.  and when I do buy them, I usually forget to take them every single day.  That's why I try to buy Flintstones.  I hope if it tastes good, I'll be more inclined to remember.


----------



## drasgrl (Jan 27, 2008)

I used to be a serious pill popper and PJ.  I was taking so many supplements it seemed I just couldn't pop another pill so I stopped for a long time.  I wasn't seeing dramatic results anyway.  Just within the last few weeks I've just been taking a generic multivitamin that I got at Walmart.


----------



## towels62 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am taking 2 Shen Min Vitamins per day.


----------



## DreamLife (Feb 29, 2008)

GNC Women's Ultra Mega Active Multivitamin
Puritans Pride Essential Oils (Fish oil, Omega 3,6,9,Flaxseed)
Puritans Pride Super Vitamin


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Mar 11, 2008)

i use a vitamin 4 hair nails n skin three times a day. [when i remeber]


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm taking:
flaxseed oil
one a day multi
twin lab amino acids
iron supplement

the iron is for my anemia.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 11, 2008)

I think they are listed in my sig. Prenatal, iron, biotin, msm,b-complex and that's it for now but i do have other that are waiting to be taken.


----------



## Traycee (Mar 11, 2008)

I take 8 different supplements...but two are the only ones for hair...everything else is for health....Those two are MSM and Biotin


----------



## Mrs.Green (Oct 4, 2008)

For the ladies that responded to this thread, who is still taking the same vitamins and what are the results. Some of you are taking a cocktail of vitamins and I'm wondering how is it working for ya?? And wouldn't it be cheaper just to buy one Multivitamin?   I understand the extra Biotin and MSM but most daily dose of vitamins you can get in a multi.


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 4, 2008)

I am taking Biotin and prenatals.


----------



## empressri (Oct 4, 2008)

Megawoman, vitamin C, fish oil and biotin. I'm not trying to get sick!!!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm taking shen min,multi vit,garlic,msm,triple omega and biotin


----------



## LushLox (Oct 5, 2008)

For those taking Flaxseed Oil, it is best not to take them at the same time as your other vitamins.  They should be taken 1 / 2 hours before hand.  If you take the oil and your other vits at the same time you may not get the full benefits from your other supplements as they may not absorb well through the oil.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to just eat my "vitamins" so to speak but I recently added L Cysteine and vitamin c to help it absorb.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 9, 2008)

Alot of em

iron
Folic acid
flaxseed
e 
c
b complex
a multi


----------



## swalker31 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just bought a complete stock of vitamins, so I haven't seen result yet. But I'm taking the following...

Ultra Mega for women w/Iron
Phytophanere 
Evening Primerose
Tonalin CLA
Gloucousamine w/MSM
Flaxseed
Fish Oil
Biotin 
B-Shot for Folic Acid
Paba - I have touch of vitiligo
Tyrosine -Also for vitiligo


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 10, 2008)

just my One A Day Women's Multivitamin


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 10, 2008)

Nioxxin--Garlic--Biotin when I remember.


----------



## LivingDoll (Dec 10, 2008)

I was taking a bunch of stuff:

Flaxseed Oil Pills
Hair Vitamins
Evening Primrose 
A One-a-Day multivitamin
Omega 3,6,9
Probiotics

But my cycle went whacko...I was having long cycles for weeks and weeks at a time. My Gyn told me to lay off all the supplements because they were messing with my hormone levels. When I did the bleeding finally stopped.

Now I only take a multi-vitamin and Omega 3,6,9.


----------



## Son26 (Dec 10, 2008)

Women's One-A-Day
Biotin


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 10, 2008)

Multivitamin
Omega-3 (allergic to most fish)
MSM (for hair! and hopefully will help with my repetitive stress injury)


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 10, 2008)

shan_2001 said:


> Multivitamin
> Omega-3 (allergic to most fish)
> MSM (for hair! and *hopefully will help with my repetitive stress injury*)


You might want to try a glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM combo to help with that as well. The glucosamine and chondroitin help to make your cartilage stronger and enhance shock absorption.  I would probably add this in addition to the MSM you already take, depending on which kind you buy - when they combine them into one supplement, there is usually less MSM than everything else. 

OK, back to hair.  I currently take:

Trader Joe's high potency chewable multivitamin
MSM
Biotin
GNC UltraNourisHair
Vitamin C
B-Complex

In addition to these I used to also take silica, flax seed oil (pills) and evening primrose. I don't know if I'm going to add these back in or not. I was pretty much on Bargello's Regimen with the exception of the protein shakes.


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Cassandra; I will look into adding that!


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 10, 2008)

Why isn't ZERO listed?


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 10, 2008)

shan_2001 said:


> Thanks for the tip, Cassandra; I will look into adding that!


No problem! My sister and I just started jogging again and were dealing with some issues with our knees and ankles...mine was mostly from the fact that I'm flat footed and my sneakers were too old.   I got that taken care of, but I just have bad knees anyway (years of running track and doing long jump and triple jump). 

Her problems were a little more severe than mine, so she has started taking TripleFlex. Too early to tell just yet, but that particular gluco/chon/MSM combo supplement was recommended to her by someone who does a lot of running out on the road. But I can already feel a difference just from taking the MSM. I will be adding the TripleFlex as well.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Dec 10, 2008)

regular multi vitamin
Vit E
Flax Seed


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 10, 2008)

Nada. I can't remember to take my multivitamin for the life of me.


----------



## lilmsjanet (Dec 10, 2008)

i take about 7 + .....alll i know is never take vitamins with soda its not a good look for u hommie


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 10, 2008)

Biotin, MSM, Vitamin E, Vitamin C and sumtin else.....I can't remember.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Dec 10, 2008)

lilmsjanet said:


> i take about 7 + .....alll i know is never take vitamins with soda its not a good look for u hommie


This is true! I had to up my water intake when I started my regimen. I shoulda been drinking more water, anyway.


----------



## Samchat123 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm currently taking Chlorella, Zinc, MSM, Coconut Oil, Spirulina, Folic Acid, Wheat Grass, B-12 and a probiotic.  I haven't really noticed any increased growth, but this combo seems to work for my body.  Oh, there's also Copper and Iron that I take occasionally.  My DH gets MAD every time we go tho Whole Foods.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Samchat123 said:


> I'm currently taking Chlorella, Zinc, MSM, Coconut Oil, Spirulina, Folic Acid, Wheat Grass, B-12 and a probiotic. I haven't really noticed any increased growth, but this combo seems to work for my body. Oh, there's also Copper and Iron that I take occasionally. My DH gets MAD every time we go tho Whole Foods.


I keep meaning to look more into Chlorella and Spirulina. Are you using the powder or the pill forms?


----------



## CICI24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Viviscal, Hair formula 37, Perfect Food original, Fish oil


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 18, 2009)

1. Chlorella
2. Sprinulla
3. Fish oil
4. iron (i'm anemic)
5. protein drink daily


----------



## HipHopPoetics (Jun 18, 2009)

i take 2, a vegetarian multi and a hair,skin,nail vitamin that's high in B6, B12 and Biotin. Between the 2 of them, I get a good amount of E, folic acid, etc too. I've seen a huge difference in the strength of my nails and hair, and my skin looks better.  I add flaxseed to my cereal/oatmeal in the morning, too.


----------



## Americka (Jun 18, 2009)

Biotin
Hair, Nail, and Skin Multivitamin
Horsetail
Vitamin B
Vitamin E
Omega 3 Fish Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay....Now Let's See::scratchch

1) 5,000 mcg Biotin
2) Macca Root
3) Chlorella
4) Spirulina

That's about it!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chlorella
Maxi Hair 
Flaxseed, Borage, Omega Oil 
Green Tea


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 18, 2009)

Lately I've been very lazy so I've missed the last few weeks, but generally I take the following:
pre-natal vitamin
biotin
chlorella
MSM
folic acid
zinc
vitamin c
gelatin
and one or two others that I can't think of right now
Of course, many of these are for overall health, and not just my hair.


----------



## I AM... (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey ladies! I just thought about this the other day
Biotin
Vitamin B- Complex
Cholorella
Garlic
Hair, Skin & Nail

I have new growth a plenty & physically energy & all I'm doing pretty well. Also exercise & drinking water has many many benefits. They complete me.....


----------



## tocktick (Jul 19, 2009)

Just one. It's a liquid iron and vitamin supplement called Floradix. As well as iron, it has vitamin c, thiamin (vit b1), riboflavin (vit b2) and vitamins b6 & b12. I try to boost my vitamin intake and get other nutrients through food.

I used to take a cocktail of vits (about 6-7 tablets, iirc). However, it always felt like a chore because I was taking in so much, so I'd miss days or skip some vits. I was inconsistent.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Jul 19, 2009)

1. GNC Biotin 5000
2. Nature's Way Women's Multi
3. GNC TriFlex (with glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM.  for joint health)
4. GNC Triple Strength Fish Oil (EPA and DPA)
5. Source Naturals Yaeyama Powdered Chlorella in a smoothie daily


----------



## 2Cute! (Jul 19, 2009)

I take 3. 

One prenatal, one b-complex and one Omega 3,6,9.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jul 19, 2009)

chlorella 
spirulina
kelp
flax oil
chia seeds
multi vit


----------



## Mimi22 (Jul 19, 2009)

chlorella
spirulina


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 19, 2009)

Maca Root
Hair, Skin and Nails


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 20, 2009)

Just one supplement...flax seed oil pills. That is until I get to the vitamin store to repurchase GNC's Hair, Skin, and Nails.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2009)

Hair, skin, and nails vitamins
omega 3 fish oil
lydia pinkum
Vitamin e
Womans vitamin


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 21, 2009)

MSM
biotin plus other b vits
fish oil
iron
multi vit
flaxseed
maca
sillica
garlic
Plus others I cannot remember now


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm taking:

2 Flax Seed Oil pills per day
2 NouriTress Hair Pills per day
1 One-a-Day for Women


----------



## INeedYourHelp (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm only taking the 5000mcg Biotin.  Is that too much because I haven't seen anyone else that take that much?  I'm going to go out and get the Super B-Complex though.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jul 21, 2009)

Man is all of these pills making your hair grow? I think that's the question that needs a poll......


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jul 21, 2009)

Within my first two weeks of working with children I managed to contract bronchial pneumonia. About two years ago I started doing the following daily and I haven't even gotten a sniffle:

For overall health/immunity:

Floradix (a liquid non-constipating iron+ supplement)
Swedish Bitters
Flaxseed oil
Ganoderma
Cod-liver oil
Noni Juice

All the supplements in liquid form I mix in when I make my green smoothies (kale; baby spinach; collard greens; romaine lettuce; parsley; carrots; beets; bananas; apples)


****************************************************************
Below is what I began taking end May '09

Specifically for Hair/Skin/Nails:

Nioxin
Biotin
Pre-natal vitamins

Almost everything is on hold though until I get back home from studying in Colorado this summer (I didn't want to schelp it all with me).

CG


----------



## isabella09 (Jul 22, 2009)

•	Viviscal (x3; I read on the Viviscal website that you need to take an additional tablet if you’re a smoker in order for the supplement to be effective).
•	Phytophanere x2
•	Holland & Barrett Mega Vitamins for hair x3
•	Flaxseed oil x1 (1000mg per tablet)
•	and last but not least, Rich's Max strength OptiMSM x3 (1200mg per tablet)

The tablet's are medium sized and I would recommend all of them, so far I’m very happy


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm only taking R-LA for my skin. I'm going to start taking a multi again.
Nothing else.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm taking a Multivitamin, Biotin and Chlorella Powder. I'm thinking about adding Maca Powder to the mix


----------



## Foufie (Nov 11, 2009)

I voted for three because I take 3 supplements but inactuality I guess it is 12 pills. I take half in the morning and the other half in the evening.

Biotin (small pills) (6)
MSM (4)
Multi (2)


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Nov 11, 2009)

For overall health, to aid with PCOS symptoms & hopefully hair growth:
Vitamin E 1000IU*1/dy
Vitamin C with Rose Hips 500mcg*1/dy
Mega B Complex (every other day)
Womens One a Day Multi Vitamin*1/dy
Cod Liver Oil*1/dy
Omega 3-6-9 (once or twice per day)

*Thinking of adding Chromium, Zinc and Evening Primrose (I have PCOS, so these may  help me alot). *Someone please tell me if this is way too much tabs to be taking and how should i take them. Right now i take them all in the morning. What's the best timing to take these.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 11, 2009)

Spongie Bloom said:


> i take two at the moment, a multi vitamin with iron and a b complex which has biotin
> 
> i may change to a multi which has some type of oil like flaxseed


 
gosh this was ages ago I no longer take these  Im actually down to zero

but Im thinking about getting a women's multi vit and perhaps chlorella and spirulina


----------



## Lovestyr (Nov 11, 2009)

I take an average of 5 pills a day not just to aid in hair growth but for overall health.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 11, 2009)

Zero; I used to take them and then I decided I didn't need them. Turns out I right, my hair grows the same rate w/ or w/o them.


----------



## Desiree4 (Nov 11, 2009)

Just 1 Women's One A Day multivitimin.


----------



## Twix (Nov 11, 2009)

2.5- 3 Biotin (1000mcgs)
1 One-A-Day Active Women's vitamin
1/2 Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamins (biotin/collagen/gelatin).

It is fluctuating right now because I am switching brands.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Nov 11, 2009)

chlorella-teaspoon
fish oils-1
borage oil-2

i will be adding a vit b complex which will take me up to 4


----------



## 30something (Nov 13, 2009)

4
CVS multivitamin 
Ultra Nourish Hair by GNC
Magnesium (about once or twice a week)
Biotin


----------



## ilah (Nov 13, 2009)

Woman's suplement x1 per day
Macca Root 500ms x4 (3 times a day)
Natural Fat Burner x1 per day


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 13, 2009)

for hair...just one, Nioxin.


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Nov 23, 2009)

In the a.m.:
1 Exotic Allure
2 MSM
5 Chlorella

In the Afternoon:
1 Exotic Allure
1 Garlic tablet
1 Folic acid

In the p.m:
1 Exotic allure
1 Super B Complex
2 Biotin


Is that it.....Yeah I think I covered everything


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 24, 2010)

futurebiotics hairskinandnails mentioned by crownofhisglory and a few others. A little more than half way through I saw hair growth and my nails are always about a lil over an inch but they grow back faster now. My second bottle just got here they have a customer for life. I only take 2 on most days. For my multi I take nature's secret women's 37 I think it's called. The first keeps me focused it seems and the second helps me relax and sleep. I like them better than life's fortune or one a day. I also like that they have superfoods, primrose oil, and omega 3  most vitamins lack those.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am only taking a prenatal vitamin
i am bad at pill poppin so i want to develop the habit of taking the one before I spend money to add more.  

I also add chorella powder to my drink every day.
yesterday was the first day i did a
acv
molassess 
maple syrup (suppose to be honey)
and 
chlorella 
drink
it was actually really good so i will be adding that to my daily vitamin regimine


----------



## Babygurl (Jan 31, 2010)

All I take now and have ever taken is a multi, and not necessarily for hair care purposes, just for general health.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm posting again cuz I changed my vit regimen.  I take:

-(1) MSM 1000mg cap/day
-(1) Hair, Skin, Nails vit/day
-(1) AA vit/day
-(1 to 2) Spirulina 500mg vit/day

looking to add: Fish oil, and a few others.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 1, 2010)

I currently take a hair vitamin, a probiotic, chromium, and chlorella.  I think the chlorella is bothering me even though I already take much less than the suggested dose, I may cut it down some more.


----------



## missdemi (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm on WHolefoods Complete, Nioxin hair vits and a D complex prescribed by my doctor (temp) oh and a Mineral multivit. YES i notice growth. My skin looks better my nails grow and I just overall feel better.


----------



## sleepflower (Feb 2, 2010)

At this point in time, I take a multivitamin and cod liver fish oil for overall health. I drink MSM powder in juice and take biotin tablets specifically for my hair, but I know they have bodily advantages, too.

I only started in January (when the vitamins challenge began) so I want to wait a month before saying the latter does or does not work. If I add anything, it would be silica.

I have noticed growth, but not past my usual. However, I have rarely been without a multivit and something for my hair since my HHJ began. So far it seems the only time they are not helping me maximise my growing potential is when I am very stressed out. I do not believe they are making me grow more than I normally would IF I were doing everything right in order to grow hair, which is to say I may not be getting phenomenal results, but I know I am not perfect and I like the boost they give to make up for what I get wrong.


----------



## BellaM (Feb 6, 2010)

I just take my prenatal pills...I have skipped some days, but im trying to religiously keep it up. Not only for my hair but for my baby ofcourse


----------



## carmelapple (Feb 6, 2010)

"New Chapter-Every Woman" multi vitamin - x1
"Marilyn Formula 50" - x3 (amino acids, protein)
"Now Foods Super Omega 3-6-9" - x2 (blend of Fish, Borage and Organic Flax Seed Oils)
"Bluebonnet Nutrition, Calcium Citrate Magnesium Vitamin D3" - x2


----------



## myxdchiick (Feb 11, 2010)

Origin Zinc - x1
Origin Evening Primrose Oil - x1
Spring Valley Flaxseed Oil - x1

I want to add Biotin but I'm afraid of the breakout that might occur.
I also want to add Chlorella and Spirulina but I think I might be overloading.. What do you think?


----------



## Janet' (Feb 18, 2010)

I take a prenatal multivitamin (nope, not pregnant or trying to be), 5000 mg Biotin (teeny, tiny, pills), and 2400mg Fish Oil pills (they are pretty big, but they're gel)...


----------



## omachine (May 13, 2010)

1 Multi-vitamin
2 C
1 E
1 Super B Complex
1 A
1 Iron
1 Garlic Pill
1 Biotin 600mg

I didn't realize I was a vitamin junky!!!


----------



## shamarie (May 13, 2010)

Zerooooooooo!!!!!
I stop taking all my  supplements 5 months ago. Unfortunately for me, supplements have no effect on my hair or nails. And it change my skin for the worst, I developement ance and i never had ance problem in the past.  Since I stopped. My nails are growing better and I feel better. My smooth skin is back. I was trying to fix something that was not broken. I have to live with the fact that my hair is fine 4A.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 13, 2010)

Just prenatals right now. Not for hair growth or anything...I'm pregnant.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 13, 2010)

wow when i see what you are all mostly taking i say to myslef "is this not enough" i only take one!


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2010)

I voted for 4+ vitamins a day.


----------



## 30something (May 14, 2010)

I dropped the hair multivitamin and the biotin. Now its just Omega 3, MSM and a multivitamin faithfully. B complex, magnesium, and potassium for other things, not as frequent.


----------



## Zawaj (May 14, 2010)

4+: 
Prenatal (because I'm natal lol)
MSM (for janky knee)
Garlic
Iron (anemic)
B50 (anemic)
Acidophillus 


None of them were specifically for hair growth but MSM is supposed to be great for that but I haven't noticed anything spectacular.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 14, 2010)

I take six regularly, three in the morning, and three in the afternoon. When I'm menstruating I add an extra iron supplement to the mix (aside from my multi-vitamin with iron) because I'm anemic, and it worsens at around that time. 

Multi-vitamin w/iron- 1 capsule per day
*Biotin*- One 1mg capsule per day
*Fish Oil*- 1 softgel per day
*MSM*- One 500mg tablet per day
Basic B-complex-One per day. It provides 100% of the RDA for B-vitamins, excluding Biotin
Vitamin C- 1/4th a tablet per day (the dosage is kinda high, so I break it down).

I've been told the bolded supplements help with hair growth, but fish oil does so indirectly. I try to make sure I take lower dosages now. Super dosages of supplements (especially the "B" vitamins) seem to make me feel sick at times.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 19, 2010)

1. Chewable Multivitamin with iron daily
2. B-complex 150...when I remember...When I was working 2 jobs this helped with energy boosting a little.....now it makes me a lil nauseous so I took a break from these.
3. C & E (not daily)...I have a fluid-filled cyst in my breast aggravating me and my surgeon recommended vit E...which helped reduce its size and thus the pain....

4. 2000-4000 IU of vitamin D...I get them in liquid form...each drop has 1000 IU...I try to get about 5000 IU or more a week. Cause I forget most days. But we're all deficient and should be supplementing.....per recent research studies.

I eat enough protein since I exercise...I do Boost (high protein from time to time) or eat more protein foods based on my muscle recovery needs

I don't take fish oil supplements because I eat fish an average of 2-4 times a week. When hubby and I decide to have a baby I'll drop it down to less than 2 times/week. Plus I don't trust them because the omega 3 to omega 6 ratio is not always trustworthy or pure...

As a Nutritionist I try to eat a balanced diet...I get all food groups daily in proper portions as much as possible.....
I don't take anything with the purpose of growing my hair faster since thats genetically determined....
I used to have low iron but I drink 2-4 oz of 100% Juice (for the vitamin C) with an iron rich food such as any meat, legumes or green vegetable which allows me to absorb MORE iron than usual.....I haven't had to supplement with iron in about 7 years after doing this consistently.....once again..it comes down to a balanced diet...Vitamin C increases Iron absorption....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 19, 2010)

Okay....Let me put my Nutritionist/Adjunct Professor Hat on...

I think some of you all are overdoing it...remember:

Water Soluble Vitamins (B's and C's) are excreted in excess very fast...thats Y your pee looks highlighter yellow in color! (B's--> Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, B6, B12, Folic Acid, Thiamin, Niacin, Riboflavin)...and Vitamin C (also known as Ascorbic Acid)

Fat Soluble Vitamins sits a little longer...not overly needed in large quantities (A, D, E, K)...well except Vitamin D we now know....I suggest you all (especially if Pregnant or Breastfeeding) take Vitamin D...


Now...If you're taking a Prenatal or Multivitamin....there is no need to take any extra: Folic Acid
Vitamin C...this can be dangerous in excess
Iron...(extra of this stuff makes the stools green and cause constipation)...unless you have been prescribed extra iron (aka ferrous sulphate) due to anemia for example or your doc says so.....

The jury is up on MSM, extra Biotin, B6, extra B12 (unless your elderly), etc, etc on hair growth....the results are inconclusive...truly.....

Thats just my humble opinion.....I used to think you could do your best to eat a good balanced diet and no vitamin is needed...I don't think that anymore for some nutrients...however....for others...you can certainly overdo it to the point where its not harmful...but a waste time and money wise....

Herbs?other supplements........(Spirulina, chollera, etc) you're on your own....be careful too...these and all vitamins and minerals are active compounds that can have an effect on any meds you may be on!


----------



## Allandra (May 19, 2010)

Updating:

Nature Made Super B Complex (I've been taking this since 1999 / 2000).

Nature Made Women's Multi-Vitamin


----------



## yaya24 (May 19, 2010)

Chlorella (super food) 2 grams daily
Purity products Organic super reds 3 grams daily
Vitamin C x1
Folic acid x1
Garlic x2
horsetail x2
Omega 3+ C&D (1/2 dose = 1 pill)
Geritol complete x1
CVS HairSkin and Nails (1/2 dose =1 pill)


----------



## 4evershika (May 20, 2010)

Just two...

I take 1000mg of fish oil and my HSN Vitamins (w/ Biotin)


----------



## 3jsmom (Sep 2, 2010)

I take a multi, evening primrose oil, garlic, and iron. I will be getting cod liver oil for winter


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 2, 2010)

Country Life Maxi Hair x2
Evening Primrose x2
Garlic x2
Fenugreek Powder x3
Horsetail x3


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chlorella and Spirulina.

I don't think I can stomach anymore.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 2, 2010)

BeetleBug said:


> Zero; I used to take them and then I decided I didn't need them. Turns out I right, my hair grows the same rate w/ or w/o them.


 
same here. i was taking HSN, garlic, fish oil, and a multi. now i just take 1mg of folic acid a day, but i have been doing this since forever because i have sickle cell disease.


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't take any vitamins for hair purposes, only for my skin and overall health:

Grapeseed Extract
CoQ10
ALA

I will be adding an antioxidant, collagen and probably MSM.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 4, 2010)

I pop 4+. MSM, Biotin, Spirulina, Odorless Garlic and Multivit+mineral. Also used to take Chlorella.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 4, 2010)

I am the queen of supplements but currently I'm taking MSM (powder), Vitamin C (overall health), Flaxseed oil, and a prenatal vitamin (to replace my regular multi vitamin)


----------



## agar10 (Sep 4, 2010)

i only take biotin, because if i start to take more than one suppliment a day i tend to forget.. plus its doin wonders on my nails and hair!...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 5, 2010)

I take MSM, B-complex, and a prenatal daily. If I don't add ground flaxseed meal to my oatmeal, then I will take 2 flaxseed oil capsules that day. Gonna stop the MSM when I run out.


----------



## AngelEyez (Sep 5, 2010)

Flaxseed oil
Maca Root
MSM
Green Tea Extract

Chlorella
Spirulina
Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 5, 2010)

Omega 3-6-9 (3 a day)
Aged Garlic
MSM
Vit D3
Vit C

I plan to get a good Vit B Complex as well.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Sep 6, 2010)

3 for morning and 3 for night


The 3 vitamins I am taking are:
Ultra Nourish Hair
Biotin
MSM


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Sep 6, 2010)

daily: hair mvi, biotin, b complex
try to remember to take daily: msm, garlic, flaxseed/fish oil, epo, silica, kelp


----------



## make_me_over (Sep 27, 2010)

I have sooooo many supplements that I bought and don't even take, I really DON'T like taking pills. I was taking biotin, stopped and swapped it with a biotin shampoo. That didn't work, I think biotin is more effective when taken internally.  The only ones I take every single day is 1500mg msm,  New Chapter organics prenatal (I wont go a day without them), I also just started adding DE to my water this week!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 27, 2010)

Curious, what makes you ladies decide on a particular vitamin/mineral over the next? I dont take any supplements for hair growth.


----------



## TeeDee66 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a gluten allergy so I take hair supplements to replace the nutrients I can't eat. I take:
- hair/skin/nail vitamins
- spirulina
- fish oil
- mega daily vitamin (for energy all day long)

When I first was diagnosed with celiac, my hair had gotten hard and brittle and it fell out in clumps. It took years to find out that many of the moisturizing conditioners I was using had wheat in them and although I thought I was helping my hair, I was actually destroying it by continuing to deep condition.  

Now, I use Giovanni products and I eat mostly foods from the health store and my hair texture and length have improved.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a multi vit


----------



## Daeuiel (Sep 28, 2010)

I take a multivitamin, iron, silica, biotin, flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, ultra nourish hair, calcium, and msm.


----------



## NicWhite (Oct 4, 2010)

For overall health: Spirulina (from Hawaii) and Chlorella (from Japan)
For Iron Def Anemia: Floradix


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

Update:

Hair, Skin, and Nail Vitamin (not just Biotin, anymore)
Fish Oil
Super B-Complex
Prenatal (instead of a regular multivitamin)


----------



## CB1731 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hair, skin & nail vitamin
Fish oil


I want to keep taking prenatals but I don't know if it's too much with the Hair, skin and nail vit


----------



## janda (Nov 7, 2010)

Andrew Lessman HSN vitamin
Andrew Lessman Essential One Mult-vitamin
Omega 3


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 8, 2010)

andrew lessman hair skin and nails (love)
addl biotin 5-10,000 mcgs
addl msm 1-4,000 mgs
spirulina
addl vitamin c
addl vitamin d


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 27, 2010)

none of these are solely for hair growth but more to improve my overall health i use:
dherbs digestive enzymes
dherbs multivitamins and minerals
dherbs hair, skin, and nails


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 27, 2010)

Currently taking three a day
2 Biotin (1,000 mcg/ea)
1 B-Complex

I heard that the B-complex is the second necessary component when taking Biotin. So with that being said...should I take 1 B-complex with every Biotin I pop? Or is 1 B-complex to my 2 Biotin is good enough?
I read the back of both vitamin bottles...for the B-complex it says to take ONE with every meal and the Biotin states to take 1-5 a day with every meal *shrug*


----------



## vtoodler (Jun 3, 2013)

tallnomad said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to share this information with you.  Hairgasm, a former member here who had tremendous growth with MSM sent me an email yesterday.  I take a million pills, but this new product that she mentioned contains everything I take plus way more.
> 
> ...




tallnomad

I saw Pana C-315 on Amazon last month. I'm considering getting it.

Another multivitamin that I really like is Innate Response's One Daily.


.


----------

